# Calling all Ergo pros: Why is it hurting my back?



## BaBaBa

I have no back problems but I'm begining to find the Ergo hurts my mid - upper back, sometimes around my hips.
It's not always like this.
What fine details of positioning should I be aware of?
I can't figure it out.
Too high? Too low? too tight?
What?


----------



## delphiniumpansy

No babycarrier is going to be back pain free for everyone. Have you watched the dvd to make sure you are using it correctly? Did you buy it at a store you can go back to to see if you are using it correctly? Are there any Ergo mamas in your area who could check your positioning in person? If not, take pictures of yourself in it from all angles and post at www.babywearer.com and you will get advice.


----------



## Quirky

I find that most people get back pains with carriers when they're not tight enough. Too low, too loose describes most of the problems I see.

Are you putting the belt on around your waist and pushing it down onto your hip bones and then tightening it really well? You need to have it quite snug to transfer the baby's weight to your lower body.

Are you tightening the shoulder straps enough? These should be quite snug too to hold your baby firmly against your body -- if s/he can lean away from you, then it's too loose and will be uncomfortable.


----------



## e.naomisandoval

What Quirky said! And make sure the chest strap is snug enough; you don't want the shoulder straps sliding off. Do you hunch your shoulders to keep it on?


----------



## BaBaBa

I do slouch with it on. I find myself 'fighting' it.
I'm wearing it much tighter and higher now and it seems to help.
But I guess it's also normal to get a bit sore when you wear it for hours at a time.


----------



## christyp

I agree with Quirky and EllenSandoval and will humbly add - make sure that you aren't pushing your abdominal muscles out. Are you unconsciously rotating your hips such that your tummy sticks out? Try rotating your hips back (think tucking your bum more underneath you) and tightening through your core muscles. This goes for all carriers, front and back, not just Ergo!

Everything in your torso is connected, and sometimes back pain is really because of weak abdominals, which can be caused or exacerbated by pregnancy.


----------



## wildflower_mama

I was wondering the same thing. Mine hurts after about 30 minutes. I'll try to tighten it next time!


----------



## dejota

I found my Ergo not entirely comfortable at first because I was wearing it too low. Once I gave in to the fact that for me it works best when the strap is buckling right at my belly button nice and tight, thus compressing my lovely, ever so slightly squishy mama belly, the baby was higher and tighter and I was very comfortable. Give it a try! It's definitely worth fiddling with until it's right for you -- after you get over the learning curve, I think it's the comfiest thing out there for long stretches of time. Good luck.


----------



## mamabeca

I'm going to echo here...

1. belt on the bones (you need to push it down once it's clipped on, so that it really sits ON the hip bones)

2. snug as a bug (everywhere. no loose bits)

3. Find your spot (sometimes the belt on the bones is wrong, but then you need to make sure your tummy muscles aren't getting too worked on! The back is held in place by the stronger tummy muscles. If your back is hurting, you may need to strengthen your tum w/some core exercises).

4. Give yourself a break. Hours at a time may be too long. Try 1 hr. at a time, or find a way to rest while the baby is on there. You WILL be able to use the ergo for hours and hours (I have! and I'm not exactly Richard Simmons







) but you may need to work up to it.








hurting is no fun. I hope it gets betta SOON!


----------



## maymorales

i know one can get sore if you're wearing a heavy toddler over an extended period of time. But that's not the same as pain. hope you find the right spot. good luck!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Honestly...not every body is made for every carrier.
I personally do NOT find those types of SSC's very comfortable. I dislike how low they put my sons weight and dislike how they feel on my hips and shoulders.
Maybe you and Ergo's just dont jive!
My husband loves his patapum...I try not to use it very much.
Nuff said.

There are alot of other options out there when it comes to carriers...In regards to myself I prefer my son to be up a bit higher and hate stuff around my waist unless im doing a kanga style torso carry or wide blanket podaegi. Otherwise, for SSC's the only SSC ive ever used and can truely say i LOVE using is my Chunei from hosausa.com Its all buckles like a Ergo or a Patapum but more like a vest. The child is up a bit higher and snugger against your back.
I also dont like American style Mei Tai for this reason as well-the waist strap, and harder to do a high back carry. Gimme a narrow pod or a Onbuhimo anyday over a MT!

So maybe try other options if you really cant get the Ergo to be comfy!


----------



## Dolphin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
Honestly...not every body is made for every carrier.
I personally do NOT find those types of SSC's very comfortable. I dislike how low they put my sons weight and dislike how they feel on my hips and shoulders.
Maybe you and Ergo's just dont jive!
My husband loves his patapum...I try not to use it very much.
Nuff said.

There are alot of other options out there when it comes to carriers...In regards to myself I prefer my son to be up a bit higher and hate stuff around my waist unless im doing a kanga style torso carry or wide blanket podaegi. Otherwise, for SSC's the only SSC ive ever used and can truely say i LOVE using is my Chunei from hosausa.com Its all buckles like a Ergo or a Patapum but more like a vest. The child is up a bit higher and snugger against your back.
I also dont like American style Mei Tai for this reason as well-the waist strap, and harder to do a high back carry. Gimme a narrow pod or a Onbuhimo anyday over a MT!

So maybe try other options if you really cant get the Ergo to be comfy!

OMG tell me more about this please







: I love love love my ergo, but I am petite and find that I do have to wear it quite high in order to get my ds high enough, and he's really starting to fuss more when I put him in it on my back. I think it's because he doesn't like to be staring at my back all the time. Where is the weight distributed? Your front?


----------

